# Burl Spotted



## Cody Killgore (Oct 3, 2013)

So my dad knows I have a wood addiction and I told him to be on the lookout for burls as he is on the road a lot. He spotted this one and snapped a quick pic about 15 minutes from my house. I'm kinda doubting they would want me cutting this off their lovely tree in their front yard but it looks good doesn't it? I have no idea what kind of tree this is. I'm thinking I need to talk to them and tell them that if they are ever cutting that tree down to let me know!

I might need to go find it and try to get some better pictures.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

i think they would pay you to remove that eyesore . who would want to look at that in there yard. -----oh ya whats the adress there :creep::csnut:


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 3, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> i think they would pay you to remove that eyesore . who would want to look at that in there yard. -----oh ya whats the adress there :creep::csnut:



My thoughts exactly...You go cut it and I'll split it with you :irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2013)

It's a white oak. Depending on who you ask, it's either not worth the trouble or it's great stuff. Count me among the former. But your dad is on the right track! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It's a white oak. Depending on who you ask, it's either not worth the trouble or it's great stuff. Count me among the former. But your dad is on the right track! Thanks for the pic.



Awesome. Thanks for the info!


----------

